# Forum > News > Help & Support > Suggestions >  MMOwned Hall of Fame.

## Flying Piggy

A place on MMOwned where the names of our best ever members get to stay up forever.
We have had a lot of great members here who have contributed lots to the community, but some have left so their names (and contributions to MMOwned) have been forgotten by most.
Therefore, i believe it would be a good idea to do something like this for our best members since the beginning of MMOwned.

----------


## Debt

Seems like an excellant idea, if this gets accepted i vote for marlo to be put there once he leaves

----------


## Joetherogue

I like this idea.

----------


## Acespades

I am the first in there of course... Jk

But really we could add idusy and the others.

----------


## kelat

I agree  :Smile:  This would be a good way to showcase all great things MMOwned.  :Wink:  Exceptional MCers, Programmers, cool people, etc.

----------


## Phase228

i accept!!!
i would luv this idea

----------


## Demonkunga

Signed.
I'd be in there of course  :Wink:

----------


## Sahdrani

/sign
I will bet 9.9 x 10 to the 139th power gold that I will never be in there.

Sahdrani

P.S. Someone try to calculate that.

----------


## Tristan

/lick

Good idea.

----------


## Tcl70

/agree
this is a great idea  :Smile:

----------


## Muatmessmoko

99000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## Alkhara Majere

Signed.
Good idea Piggy.

----------


## Zokmag

/Agree hall of fame!

----------


## Innit

/Agree

But there would to be guidelines, E.G. Join date, post count, rep count.

But on my other home forum Blizzard Sector - Diablo Warcraft Starcraft

They have mini icons below thier names, EG,
BZS Legend.
BZS Mod.
BZS Staff.
Ect.

We could have that, MMOwned Legend sounds good.

----------


## Remahlól

Signed! Vote for _the_ Snitch in HoF  :Big Grin:

----------


## Marlo

Aye sounds good  :Smile:

----------


## Gastricpenguin

I fully support this idea.

----------


## Gelormino

_/SIGN_
_This would be great 
I really hope this happens 

_

----------


## Cheezeit117

Signed  :Smile: 


-Cheezeit

----------


## Banksey



----------


## Errage

Awesome Idea!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Obama

good post!!!

----------


## BxR

Yep Yep. Nice Idea.

----------


## nerdywow

I agree... but having the permanent image of FP stuck in your head...? lil scary dont you think?  :Big Grin: 

Nerdywow!

----------


## Fault

> Signed.
> I'd be in there of course


cocky, lol  :Wink: 
/signed
American93 should be in their no doubt

----------


## Innit

> cocky, lol 
> /signed
> American93 should be in their no doubt


And Cloud  :Wink:

----------


## Fault

> And Cloud


cloud is my real life brother. He is a dick

----------


## EliMob441

> cloud is my real life brother. He is a dick


Then take cloud off and fault can count as 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

/sign
-0.000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001

chance ill be on there even though i was here and active but im lazy and suck at making threads  :Big Grin: 

i vote tenche and amedis

----------


## kariimp

/agree really good idea. i think i will never be there but who cares :P

----------


## Bane.

*i love this idea so much, im raping it and signing it!

SUPRISE POST! /rape
/sign
*

----------


## Nugma

Slash sign.

----------


## Unholyshaman

Looks nice, Marlo for president  :Smile:

----------


## sara

Very Nice Idea 
Fully Supporting This !! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Krazzee

I /sign this, I can't wait to see who makes it on

----------


## Chrispee

i agree ti this  :Big Grin:  i be there for sure lol

----------


## MLT

/signed. I find it a good idea.

----------


## Innit

> cloud is my real life brother. He is a dick


I knew he was your real life brother, why I suggested it.

Sibling rivalry these days...huh?

----------


## Errage

> Very Nice Idea 
> Fully Supporting This !!


/roar

I don't take kindly to your type... Giant text using people... *Grumbles*

----------


## Remahlól

> /roar
> 
> I don't take kindly to your type... Giant text using people... *Grumbles*


She's got a woman as avatar and is called Sara.
I think it's ok then.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Errage

> She's got a woman as avatar and is called Sara.
> I think it's ok then.


I don't care what their avatar has in it, or what their name is (Unless it's red... nobody is safe not taking kindly to a red name) I don't like large text AT ALL >.<

----------


## Marlo

a womans avatar? looks as thought she's barely in her teens rofl xD

----------


## Tristan

Errage? In my MMOwned? No Way! 

I am glad to see this thread going so well. I am looking forward to seeing the outcome.

----------


## Errage

> Errage? In my MMOwned? No Way! 
> 
> I am glad to see this thread going so well. I am looking forward to seeing the outcome.


Hopefully it doesn't turn out like you.

Pure suck.  :Frown: 



 :Big Grin:

----------


## Demonkunga

> Errage? In my MMOwned? No Way! 
> 
> I am glad to see this thread going so well. I am looking forward to seeing the outcome.


The HOF is being made today, along with some other juicy things.

----------


## Tristan

Errage! You make me sad panda! You don't mean it right?

----------


## Errage

Just teasing, Stans  :Big Grin: 

I'm almost always teasing, unless I make it very clear I'm not kidding around.

----------


## Tristan

Ok  :Smile:  That makes me feel atleast a little bit better.

----------


## Errage

Well, you have the knowledge of posting an epic suggestion.


BE HAPPY.

----------


## Fault

> I knew he was your real life brother, why I suggested it.
> 
> Sibling rivalry these days...huh?


noo, hes just a dick lol, cause i like my 4 other siblings

----------


## Remahlól

> my 4 other siblings


Wtf? SS or didn't happen! =D

----------


## Mr. Moose

Nice suggestion,glad to hear it's coming out

----------


## SuperNinjaBob

/signed

I vote for Alkhara Majere!

and me...

----------


## Shadowlash

WTS my leech skill  :Frown:  

P.S. and dont be able to write something corectly...I suck with english...i could write a guide in french but no one would understand what i say XD

welding-assembly decreased writing skill by 350

----------


## Acespades

> Wtf? SS or didn't happen! =D



I Lawled

----------


## Enfeebleness

> /sign
> I will bet 9.9 x 10 to the 139th power gold that I will never be in there.
> 
> Sahdrani
> 
> P.S. Someone try to calculate that.



9.9 x 10^139 g


I win.

----------


## Innit

lawl fault, want me to hatemail?

----------


## Epic Sheep

> I agree  This would be a good way to showcase all great things MMOwned.  Exceptional MCers, Programmers, cool people,Seandasheep92, etc.


How nice of you... i think its a good idea. and i hope i can contribute more to MMOwned....

----------


## Darknightta

Sounds lika good idea.. if your into respect and confidince

----------


## Fault

Idk, heres some people id add:
American93
Kurios
Matt
Krazzee
Idusy
A_Snake01
SomethingCool285
Demonkunga
Relz
Enfeebless
Liana (the orignal mmowned hottie)
i know im missing A LOT, but thats some of what i can think of

----------


## EliMob441

> Idk, heres some people id add:
> American93
> Kurios
> Matt
> Krazzee
> Idusy
> A_Snake01
> SomethingCool285
> Demonkunga
> ...


added 2

----------


## Acespades

Where is relz nowadays.?

----------


## kelat

Flying Piggy and Marlo, too.  :Smile: 

And I see relz-y-kins, just not on this site :P

----------


## The Doctor

I endorse this idea.

----------


## bowser

I really like this idea. Would be interesting to see this implemented.

----------


## Tristan

Ewww Liana? The old Neinteen? EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

----------


## Hatsumi

Lol good idea ^^

I vote for MaXe (L3G3ND) as he made Cheating Hack Team with his NBS aka No BullShit and Revelation Hack Programs for WoW :P

----------


## Acespades

Guys this thread is about whether the HOF should be made not who you nominate.

----------


## Innit

You guys are thinking waay to new.

Chazwazza, idusy (imo), Cush, Bloodofwar.

Anyways, ETA on this? 




> Liana (the orignal mmowned hottie)


 

Haha, I remember when she got like 15 rep for posting a picture of her, and every-one was like, "OMG U R A HOTTIEE, SECKZ PLZ"

I believe she still posts here on her alt account, as her first was deleted of the database or something.

----------


## KuRIoS

> Haha, I remember when she got like 15 rep for posting a picture of her, and every-one was like, "OMG U R A HOTTIEE, SECKZ PLZ"


mostly idusy and relz tbh, never thought of her as hot.




> Chazwazza, idusy (imo), Cush, Bloodofwar.
> 
> [/COLOR]


Chaz is still here, just a mod now. 
Idusy, Banned users in hall of fame, no thank you
cush yeh maybe.
bloodofwar ???
i would say relz if any atm. or SBS

----------


## Brightleaf

CHRISPEEE!!! He's teh best ever!

----------


## Hallowsend

Well I think this is a great idea  :Smile:  Im just jealus that ill never be in it :/ lol

----------


## Fault

BoW appears from time to time.
Are we gonna do this or not?

----------


## Matt

It's hard to come up with a definitive list of who to include and who not to.. but I'm half way there, so 50% left..

----------


## Razmataz

/signed. A special place for anyone. ^^

----------


## Matt

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/site-n...minations.html
please make your nominations there.

----------

